# Rebedding Verge Tiles



## techweb (Nov 6, 2020)

HI Folks,

I find myself in a seemingly rather unfortunate situation where I was going to have one my verges re-bedded today but after removing some of the tiles and mortar from the verge, the decision was taken that it was too dangerous owing to access and the roof being slippy (due to recent rain). The tiles have been relayed but of course there is no mortar covering the edge of some of the verge.

With rain forecast later and potentially snow over the weekend, is this likely to present any issues?










Thanks...


----------

